# Another "my kitten wees on the bed" post! Help appreciated!



## pinksteady (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi all,

I joined this forum a while back when reading about cats, and have now got 2 lovely little female kittens (named Beyonce and Shakira - the girlfriend's idea).

They are 10 weeks old (we got them when they were 8 weeks). They are very well litter trained and are very well behaved apart from the usual naughtiness you'd expect.

Only problem, one of them (Shakira) has frequently weed on the bed and I don't know why or how to stop it. I'd really like to get some tips from other cat owners on what I can do.

Here are the facts:


She usually wees in the litter tray as normal
When we first noticed the problem, we stopped her from going in the bedroom to get her more used to using the litter tray
We would then do supervised excursions into the bedroom to monitor her progress, and she didn't do any weeing, was happily playing on the bed
Then she weed again one day, instantly the moment she jumped on the bed
Today, she then weed on the duvet that was hanging up to dry in the kitchen (part of it was on the floor)
She has also weed on a towel that was on the floor 
The other kitten has no problems with where she wees
She has not weed on the sofas or the rug in the living room at all

It seems like she just likes weeing on comfy surfaces like towels and beds, so I just need to figure out a plan to stop her from doing this. I thought a week of using the litter tray only would break the habit but apparently not!

It is only a 1 bedroom flat so I really want her to be able to use the bedroom to give her more space but need a plan that will sort out this problem.

Really grateful for your reading of this and look forward to your suggestions.


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

tough one - could be age, they only have mini bladders ( despite large smell!) so it could be shes too happy playing to notice until too late. another tray in room which you slowly move out?

it could be something to do with what she was used to - one of mine went in pop up laundry basket 1st week - i got a different style after that, her old house had box with litter so i guessed it felt similar

clean where she has gone with simple solution or bio washing podwer, or she'll still think its a toilet

um, thats all i can think of - check the other threads on here for better advice!!


----------



## daniellecool2003 (Jan 2, 2010)

yes i have the same problem with my cat and not to scare you she is nearly two now. She has no bladder problems. We made sure that wasnt the problem first off. Only thing we can do now is keep doors closed we have tried the praising technique. She stops for about a month and then bang we think we are safe leave bedroow doors open and then another pee. Sorry i cant be of any help. Just hoping someone can help us both out.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

How many litter trays do you have ? as if only one she may not like sharing, the rule of thumb is one tray per cat plus one extra.

Are washing where and what she pees on with a bio-logical detergent and or a special cleaner like Simple Solution, also maybe try a different litter in an extra tray as she may not like the litter, also I would get her checked at the vets just to make sure it's behavioural and not medical.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

The fact she's still using the litter tray suggests to me it's a case of revisiting areas she's urinated on in before ( the duvet!) owing the residual smell and not a medical problem per se.

As others have mentioned it's important to remove all traces of urine etc and hopefully you'll see an improvement.


----------

